# I've FINISHED it!!



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

This cross stitch of Rainbow Row was started by a member of my craft group. When she could not do crafts any longer her son donated all of her unfinished projects to us. It called for over 75 different colors of embroidery thread. The house on the far right alone took me over 60 hours to complete. It was my goal to finish it this summer. 
Now to get it framed so it will be ready for the Hospice craft fair in October.


----------



## Sherlyn (Sep 24, 2013)

OMG! I love it! Sure was a lot of work! Nice job! So nice of you to donate it.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

That is a real work of art!!!! I hope it raises a ton of money for hospice. Good on you!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

This is incredible work. Why not post a closeup of a portion of the houses? I could only blow up the photo so far before I lost definition. Such lovely work


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Stunning! Awesome work of art!


----------



## citykat66 (Apr 15, 2017)

WOW fantastic. Beautiful work.


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

That is a true piece of art. I've never had the patience to do that. It's lovely.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Lovely work - so glad you were able to finish it for her and to now donate it. How thoughtful of you. Looks like very tiny stitching that would require good vision and a steady hand.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You did fantastic job completing this . . . :sm24:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lovely work. Congratulations on finishing it.


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wonderful job completing it! I did the same pattern many years ago while caring for my Dad after a couple of surgeries. Have it hanging in our bedroom over the bed.


----------



## barrovian (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations on such a fantastic job. It is just beautiful.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

What a work of art. You did a wonderful job completing it. Hope it brings in a lot


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow. That's a real piece of art. I did one terrace house in CS years ago when my eye sight was good and that took ages but a whole row like you have done is amazing. I hope you are able to sell it for a good price at the craft fair.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Phenomenal


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

I smiled when I saw your subject line, WooHoo!! I thought... but you must be really smiling with this accomplishment. It's a work of art, no doubt. Congratulations


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Beautiful piece of work...I used to embroider a lot so I konw how much work is i this piece...well done.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's fantastic


----------



## EstherOne (Jan 25, 2016)

Jpacquin said:


> This cross stitch of Rainbow Row was started by a member of my craft group. When she could not do crafts any longer her son donated all of her unfinished projects to us. It called for over 75 different colors of embroidery thread. The house on the far right alone took me over 60 hours to complete. It was my goal to finish it this summer.
> Now to get it framed so it will be ready for the Hospice craft fair in October.


If you're having it professionally framed, may I suggest you do the stretching yourself? It will save you a bundle of money, and really isn't that difficult to do. 
Here's how: Get a piece of ACID-FREE foam-core board, size to fit comfortably in the frame (not too tight, you'll need a bit of space for the fabric).
Mark the centres of each side, as well as the centres of the embroidery sides. 
Place the embroidered piece on the foam-core board, matching the centre. 
Now start pinning: Work from the centre to the corner, taking turns on the sides. Place the pins through the fabric into the edge of the board, about 1/2" apart. Fairly snug, but not too tight. Leaving the pins in place get your needle and very strong thread. "Lace" opposite edges together at the back of the board: large zig-zag- stitches. Sides first, then top to bottom. Or if a horizontal picture, top and bottom first, then sides. Pay special attention to the corners, to they too look nice and flat. 
When done, take it to the framers or use a commercial frame. 
I've used this method for many cross-stitch pieces, the smallest about 4 x 4 inches, the largest 28 x 20 inches. 
If you'd like to see a picture of the "finished" back, let me know. I have one piece ready to take in to be framed. 
Do make sure you get acid- and lignin-free board. I recommend avoiding the methods that tell you to leave the pins in place. Sure, it's faster, but unfortunately, experience has taught me that "stainless steel pins aren't".


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

EstherOne said:


> If you're having it professionally framed, may I suggest you do the stretching yourself? It will save you a bundle of money, and really isn't that difficult to do.
> Here's how: Get a piece of ACID-FREE foam-core board, size to fit comfortably in the frame (not too tight, you'll need a bit of space for the fabric).
> Mark the centres of each side, as well as the centres of the embroidery sides.
> Place the embroidered piece on the foam-core board, matching the centre.
> ...


Thank you for the advice. I thought I had found a frame complete with glass and matting at the thrift store. Unfortunately at 12"by 20" it was not wide enough. I cannot find any ready made frames that are wide enough. 
I noticed that craft stores no longer sell the mounting board for needlework. I have one piece but it is not wide enough. 
So your suggestion is well appreciated. 
I am also concerned as to what color of frame and mat would appeal to people.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

It is 18 count fabric. I needed to use a magnifying light in order to work on it.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL interpretation of that icon in Charleston! A frame just like the wood it is lying on in the pic would look lovely. Being in South Carolina, that should bring in a winsome donation.


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

That should pull in some serious cash! Would a raffle (or silent auction) work for something as wonderful as that? It might being in more dollars.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

Chocolatechips said:


> That should pull in some serious cash! Would a raffle (or silent auction) work for something as wonderful as that? It might being in more dollars.


Yes I am hoping that they will put it as a raffle item.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

This is so awesome--and how wonderful that you have finished it for such a great organization. So much time and effort---so MUCH love :sm18: :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Excellent!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

That is really beautiful. Well done.


----------



## HollysKnitting (Aug 3, 2017)

A work of art. Beautiful!!!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's beautiful!


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Lovely CCS. What is the count-18, 14 etc. I cross stitched for many years. Did the Last Supper for my husband. Won a couple ribbons. Loved doing cs. But the eyes gave out, and although I have had cataract surgery, I think my cs days are over with. Are you going to have it matted with framing? I always love mats. Plus they put space between cs and glass. Very nice. TIA for answering questions. Nancy


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

mamanacy said:


> Lovely CCS. What is the count-18, 14 etc. I cross stitched for many years. Did the Last Supper for my husband. Won a couple ribbons. Loved doing cs. But the eyes gave out, and although I have had cataract surgery, I think my cs days are over with. Are you going to have it matted with framing? I always love mats. Plus they put space between cs and glass. Very nice. TIA for answering questions. Nancy


It is 18 count fabric. I can only work on it with my magnifying lamp. I had not done much cross stitching lately. 
I plan on framing it with glass and a matte. I am trying to think of what color wood most people would like. 
There is a Hobby Lobby opening on Monday here. I am hoping either to find a frame or get a coupon for framing. 
I wish the lady who started the project could see it now. Unfortunately due to her dimentia I don't think it would mean much to her.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful work ????


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

You have lots and lots of patience !


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

You have really done that pattern justice--and donating it after working so hard is truly gift!


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Truly a labor of love! Exquisite!


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Outstanding! What patience!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

A lot of work went into that. I would be hanging it up in my house for a few years then donate.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I love the piece and how lovely of you to finish it. :sm02:


----------



## hairygrandma (Apr 13, 2015)

WOW, that is gorgeous. Bless you❤


----------



## nelliewright (Sep 26, 2016)

Living in Charleston where rainbow row is located, it is truly beautiful.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, it's stunning and I'm sure will make a lot of money for the Hospice.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

Fabulous. I ???? Charleston


----------



## Lettuceknit (Dec 22, 2012)

Incredible!


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

That is beautiful!!! Took a huge amt of patience and dedication. Job well done.


----------



## Judy Redmann (Apr 12, 2017)

Beautiful, I haven't done any CS since I finished my last Hardanger piece. I miss it, but too much yarn to use up first. Good luck in the show.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful stitching. Rainbow Row in Charleston,SC is a beautiful town.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Lovely...


----------



## RevDi (Jul 8, 2016)

Lovely. I did something similar of rural buildings framed in barn wood. Just something appealing about those buildings.


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## galbiez (Jun 20, 2017)

I am impressed!! Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

I can appreciate your work. It is lovely. 

My daughter does X-stitch. I love having them around me. This dahlia flower (stitching size not including the mat or frame) is ~15" x15". I have many different pieces of hers.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

cr8images said:


> I can appreciate your work. It is lovely.
> 
> My daughter does X-stitch. I love having them around me. This dahlia flower (stitching size not including the mat or frame) is ~15" x15". I have many different pieces of hers.


That is beautiful!


----------



## momannette (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow beautiful!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

Wonderful work! I will love to make something like this!


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

You are a Angel!!! This crosstitch is a work of art, all the time you put in it will certainly come back to you tenfold.
So glad you were able to finish it for such a good cause. You have a kind heart and will be rewarded for your thoughtfulness and talent.


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

I just found out yesterday that the woman who started the piece passed away a few days ago. 
The funeral home has a guest book to sign. I don't know wether to sign the guest book with a condolence message. and let the family know That the piece has been finished, framed and will be sold in the Hospice craft sale this fall. You can also leave a photo for the guest book. I could show a picture of the finished piece. 
Is this inappropriate?
Any thoughts?


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

An exquisite piece! How kind of you to donate!


----------



## Judy Redmann (Apr 12, 2017)

I just inherited all of my girlfriends cross stich stash and UFOs. I don't know if I will long enough to finish many, but there are 3 nice ones in progress and enough fabric and floss to open a shop and do many many more. Hard to do it all, not enough hours in a day.

Very nice job, hope the framing doesn't break you.

Judi


----------



## Judy Redmann (Apr 12, 2017)

I just inherited all of my girlfriends cross stich stash and UFOs. I don't know if I will long enough to finish many, but there are 3 nice ones in progress and enough fabric and floss to open a shop and do many many more. Hard to do it all, not enough hours in a day.

Very nice job, hope the framing doesn't break you.

Judi


----------



## Sue Fish (Mar 12, 2011)

love it!


----------



## yelowdog (Feb 4, 2012)

You're work is exceptional!!!! Please notify the family as to what you have done and the many hours you have put into this beautiful work of art. You are to be commended on all of your efforts and know you will be rewarded by the God's above for what you've done. Such a beautiful cross-stitch!!!! You are one very special talented person sharing your love.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Incredible!


----------

